# What Stuff To Buy For New Tt?



## Fellers (Aug 16, 2007)

Just bought a new TT, an Outback 23RS. We're pretty excited but since we're new to this thing just wanted to see what recommended essentials are for the new TT. A list came from the dealer that includes:

Water Regulator - Seems like a good idea any recommendations
Water hose - is this just a std marine grade hose?
Levels - different than normal?
Mud Dauber Screens - what are these and how do know which ones to get?
Wheel chocks - Seems to be a good idea
Vent Mates - what do these do?
3rd Arm Awning support - what does this do?
6 Volt battery kit - what is this for?
Gray & Black Tank Flush - Is this necessary for a brand new TT?

We went ahead and bought an equalizer hitch for it. Any other recommendations or helpful advice on the list above would be welcome.

Thanks
Fellers


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Fellers!
















AND









Good call on the Equalizer hitch








If you want to install a flush system, now's the time to do it while the tank is new...
A 25' white water hose should be fine for now
6 volt batteries hold a longer charge for dry camping. If you plan to camp at places with hookups, you really don't need them.
We usually bring a 3' construction level, but a smaller one will work just fine.
Not sure about Vent Mates, but a Maxx Air vent on all of your vents is always a great mod.

I take it that your dealer didn't send you off with a "starter box" 
They usually include the necessities to get you by.

Not to worry, you'll get lots of great advice here








Glad you found us!

Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.....We are relatively new also, and I am still not used to the forum and how to get pretty pictures and graphics like everyone else.









Anyways,

toilet paper (not scotts like I first bought)
light weight/stackable baskets to keep stuff in
non-skid shelf paper
hair bows so the doors don't fly open if not closed in transport

somewhere I did a post on what to take in/take out when storing the camper. They all gave me great advice. I find researching in the old posts was enjoyable and I learned about things.









Enjoy.....


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Water hose, get 50' and cut it in half, now you have 2-25' if 1 25' is too short.
regulator, oh yeah
sewer hose and support
toilet chemicals
I use scotts, never had a problem
then go to walmart and camping world and buy 1 of everything in your house and put it in your new house....towels, rags, soap, dishes, pots, pans...ect. ect.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME !!!







(sorry its not as fancy as Dawns welcome but shes pretty dang creative.....)

You will love it here. Its a great place for support and education from the experts...and some fun too.

Here is a preview of some things currently under discussion. Ive learned a lot in the last few weeks!...... (some humor will be required by the others, but here it goes)
Buy an Equal-i-zer WD hitch, all other WD hitch setups fail at some point or another (im joking).... you got this one covered so your off to a good start.
Prodigy Brake controllers are the best but there is a debate that they make the Draw Tites as well so they _might _work just as well too.
Only tow with a 1 ton DRW Diesel w/ GCWR of 75,000lb minimum, not a Land Rover. (Joking again, dont anyone get mad)
Watch your personal information. we are a great group of people here but beware of lurkers, most are good some could be evil and watching you and your "life" - this is a serious one. be safe!
The debate is still on about "green" or "not-so-green" black tank chemicals - it depends on if you hug trees or something, im still trying to figure it out.
The threaded end of the blue hose does not hook up to the trailer, the quick connect fitting does.
If a lady wearing pink sunglasses approaches you at a gas station, be nice and listen to her story and thank her, shes harmless.
IF the CG charges $ for you to bring your dog, dont pick up the poop, thats why you are paying them more they will do it.....








OH gosh, theres so much to list! Look around, enjoy and get involed!

DT


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> buy 1 of everything in your house and put it in your new house....towels, rags, soap, dishes, pots, pans...ect. ect.


You must have talked with my DW. We just got back from making a similar trip. Now i really need to upgrade my TV.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

First off I want to say CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW TT!
I would highly recommend a few necessities. They are as follows:

1) Digital camera for when you do mods (you have to post pictures here when you do them)
2) Electric Tongue Jack (no manual cranking...it gets old fast.. I personally recommend the Atwood 3500#)
3) Max Air Vents (you can drive or store your TT with the vents open, you will love them once they are installed)
4) A cooler full of beer (you will need it for your camping trips, but most importantly...It's not a modification unless you complete it and 
can sit back with a beer and admire it afterwards







).

Good luck with your new toy, welcome aboard and post often!!!

P.S. If you click on the picture of my truck and trailer below.....It will take you to a list of mods I have done. Maybe you will find some 
stuff there that interests you. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

NobleEagle said:


> 4) A cooler full of beer (you will need it for your camping trips, but most importantly...It's not a modification unless you complete it and
> can sit back with a beer and admire it afterwards
> 
> 
> ...










So THAT is why I can't get DH to work on our 'Mod List'....he's out of beer!

Welcome Fellers! and congrats on the new OB. You'll get lots of great advise here!









Juleen
(hummmm...







it's a non-camping weekend...get beer and pull out honey-do mod list)


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> WELCOME !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Here's my list.

RV Accessories
These are all items I try to keep in the RV without having to bring from home each trip. 
Some are essential, others are nice to have.

Electrical	
30 Amp extension cord
extra fuses 15, 20 amp
25' medium duty outdoor extension cord

Plumbing	
20' sewer line (good quality)
45 degree fitting
Variable size sewer connection fitting
20' Fresh water hose, or 2 -10'ers
"Y" connector for hose bib
Water hose pressure regulator
Water filter
Rubber gloves (disposable or chemical resistant)
Tank disinfectant
Hose nozzle
"J" connector (hose to city water connection)

Emergency Equip.	
jack for trailer (hydralic bottle type or scissor jack) 
lug wrench with fitting that fits your lug nuts
torque wrench
small tool kit (pliers, phillips, flat and #2 square drivers, adjustable wrench, etc.)
Teflon plumbers tape 
chaulk
Tube of Dicor for rubber roof repair and chaulk gun (as req'd)
50' nylon rope
road flares or emergency roadside markers
Rain poncho or rain suit
12v air pump
flashlights

Cooking	
Plates, bowls, glasses, cups
flatware and cooking utensils
pans and skillets
serving/carrying tray
BBQ grill, with propane or briquets as required
BBQ utensils and lighter
a good knife
cutting board
plastic bags, reynolds wrap, plastic wrap
coffee maker with filters
toaster
mixer
blender - for margaritas and such
griddle
dish towels
oven mitt

Sleeping	
Sheets
Blankets
Pillows

Bathing	
Towels
soap, shampoo, conditioner 
Tooth brushes and paste
Shaving gear
hairdryer
Everyone should have their own separate travel kit 
toilet paper (RV type)

Clothing	
set of sweats for everyone (just in case)
rubber sandals or slip on tennis shoes

Medical	
First aid kit with normal items
Asprin or tylonol
upset stomach medicine
meat tenderizer (for stings)
sunscreen

Non-Perishable Food	Make sure these are in sealable plastic containers
Spices
Cooking Oil
powdered drink mix
sugar
flour
tea bags
Salt & Pepper

Other (Inside)	
Throw rugs
trash can liner bags
paper towels and napkins
paper plates, plastic flatware, etc.
air freshener
games, videos, deck of cards, etc. (for when it rains)
cleaning supplies
dish soap
tablet and pen/pencils ( for keeping list of things to remember next time)
broom
Plastic container for misc. items. Scissors, small can of WD-40, cord, velcro, pins, etc.)
plastic bucket
toilet brush
fly swatter
sponges
DVD player and some movies
outside radio
matches or stick lighter

Other (Outside)	
outdoor carpeting to cover under awning area
Awning de-flappers and tie downs
lawn chairs
small folding end table
folding table for cooking counterspace outside
plastic table cloths and table cloth clamps
cooler for beverages outside
small step (7") for ingress/egress
squeegy for slide out roof cleaning on a handle
small step ladder

Happy Shopping and welcome. Regards, Glenn


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> Here's my list.
> 
> RV Accessories
> These are all items I try to keep in the RV without having to bring from home each trip.
> ...


Thats a pretty good list!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I can't top any of those lists, so I'll just say.........








*to Outbackers*


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow Glenn! That is quite an impressive list. Don't know if I could improve on it, so I won't try.

We used to use RV Toilet paper, then there was a discussion about what to use, so I did a totally unscientific test. Scotts against RV tp. Took 2 sheets of each, put each in a glass of water, after about a minute, they were just small pieces floating in each glass. No difference. Also, if you read the label on Scotts, it says Septic and RV safe. Costs less than RV tp too.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Welcome Fellers, 
Lots of good ideas here. Any TP marked 'sepic safe' should work OK. If you get two 6-volt golf cart style batteries you will need a jump cable to connect them in series (kit?).

Keep a note pad and pencil in the TT. To find out what you need spend some time in Camp Driveway;








to find out what you want then: *Go Camping!*









Happy Trails,
Scott


----------



## Fellers (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Great info and some good humor too!!









Appreciate the feedback and I'm sure we'll cross paths in other topics as well.

Thanks again!

Feller


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the more important stuff like tacky awning lights and cheesy pink flamingos.









Bob


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

It won't take you long to realize, after hitching and unhitching a few times, that an electric tongue jack will gravitate to the top of your list as a necessary mod. I installed ours before the second camping trip!

I have no experience with other brands, but I would highly recommend the Atwood 3500 model. It is built strong enough to lift your trailer tongue and the rear of your TV with ease.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I've had an Outback now for over three years. I'm still buying stuff for it.









Mark


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

WELCOME AND CONGRATULATIONS!

This is what we bought first off:
1. FLAT SCREEN HDTV - 20in - Nice and Light (get cable connectors too)
2. A 3 inch memory foam topper from walmart for the bed, then with an electric knife, cut it to size. The Q bed in the OB is about 5-6 inches shorter than a normal Q.
3. Linens for the sofa "futon" and for the Q.
4. Towels, and then MORE towels and Coffee
5. Lots of Throw Rugs, long and square. and Coffee
6 Kitchen items, Corvel Dishes from walmart (the kind that don't break to often)
7. Coffee Maker. tin foil, plastic wrap, baggies, COFFEE and filters, plastic bowls, etc.
8. Plastic Tubs, stackable - Use them Under sinks and in Pantry.
9. Toiletries you can keep in the camper (extra toothbrush, paste, deoderant, etc.
10. Trash bags and lots of paper towels, paper plates, etc. and Coffee
11. Small Bungee cords (we lock down the fridge, and pantry while in transit)
12. Gallons of fresh water for drinking and makeing coffee, tea, etc.
13. games, - cards, books, maps, stuff to do inside if it rains and Coffee
14. *EXTRA 12-volt light bulbs and fuses and batteries for EVERYTHING*
15. Extention Cord
16. disposable rubber gloves for working with sewer line 
17. window cleaner if you have dogs! (they like to goober up the windows)

OK, now my brain just went blank... (happens when your over 50)









Hope this helps.

Oh, and did I mention Coffee?









HEIDI


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> .
> [*]If a lady wearing pink sunglasses approaches you at a gas station, be nice and listen to her story and thank her, shes harmless.
> [*]IF the CG charges $ for you to bring your dog, dont pick up the poop, thats why you are paying them more they will do it.....
> 
> ...












HEIDI


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Binoculars and some games!
I have also just purchased some more of those folding tent thingys that keep the flies off your food.
I use them at home too. hurry on these since they seem to be a seasonal item.


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Fellers, your going to find things you absolutley can't do without and others things that you can but will get anyway. Don't make the mistake I made. I said to DW, " honey just go get whatever you want ". BIG MISTAKE....lol Above all, just have fun.


----------



## Fellers (Aug 16, 2007)

You guys are all great...its good to be here!!









You all make the newbies feel part of the family...glad to be an Outback owner already!

Feller


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers.

30 amp circuit breaker for post!
Water pressure regulator for post!
Leveling blocks and wheel chocks!
Rubber gloves for sewer hookups!
King Flush valve for hook ups and flushing tanks!
50' Extension cord (30 amp heavy duty)
Water hose (white for drinking)
Water hose (green for rinsing tanks)
3 ton Hydraulic jack for changing flats!
Blocks for securing when changing flats!
Tools for trailer to stay in trailer!
Plastic bins for all above items

These are a few things I have found important over the years!

Steve


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

We keep a post it notepad and a pen on the side of the microwave to write down things that we "wish we had", while on our current camping trip. Then, when we get home and before the next trip, those items are loaded in the camper and taken off the list.


----------



## alabamaoutback (Aug 18, 2007)

Fellers said:


> Thanks everyone! Great info and some good humor too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post caught my attention as I have also just purchased a 23 rs 2008 that is coming off the line on Friday. I am moving up from an 18' Forest River Cherokee. I am hopeful that the 23 rs will be enough of an upgrade in space (family of 4). This is a great site and forum. I look forward to the information.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Whatever I take, I realize I forgot something else. Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## Fellers (Aug 16, 2007)

alabamaoutback said:


> Thanks everyone! Great info and some good humor too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post caught my attention as I have also just purchased a 23 rs 2008 that is coming off the line on Friday. I am moving up from an 18' Forest River Cherokee. I am hopeful that the 23 rs will be enough of an upgrade in space (family of 4). This is a great site and forum. I look forward to the information.
[/quote]

Well originally we were looking at a 21RS, but with availability (that being not able to find one) and the great deal they offered on an 08 23RS, we decided to jump. We're upgrading from tent status so this will be plenty of room for our family but with the big dogs on a rainy day it might be a little tigher... the joy of wet dog smell!!

Feller


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I read all of these posts and never saw the most important item......

Beer!!!

And make sure you have enough with you to share with your fellow Outbackers!!!

Welcome to the site!!!

Gary


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Your right Gary!

How could I miss that, I will make an appointment with the Doctor on Monday, obviously something is wrong!









Steve


----------

